# Matched with UK surrogate



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

hooray!

After lots of research and more reading and research, we are finally matched with a lovely surrogate not far from where we live in the north of the UK. She has been a surrogate before, and we have met up several times, we got on great and I know it will be a really good freindship we have.
Treatment is planned for embryos to be transferred to her in May 2011 at our clinic in Russia. We have 5 blasts in the freezer already. We are just sorting out all the tests and paperwork that has to be done here and in Russia. Its very complex!
Russia are all ready to go and just typically our consultant here in the UK is a bit slow!!
We are all on the edge of our seats waiting for the tests to get underway and councelling etc etc.
The surrogate has had host IVf before, and it worked both times first time, so we are crossing our fingers 

lily x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Brilliant news, fingers crossed for you all 
x


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Lily,
Great news  ! I wish you all the best of luck    !!
FM


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

JJ1
I cant PM you as your inbox is full!!

XX


----------

